# End date for current employer in ACS



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi,
I am uploading my documents for assessment and have a confusion while uploading reference letters and statutory declaration.

The form asks to provide employement details as
From month/ year
To. Month/ year 
Organization Name
Title etc and al fields are mandatory..
How can i provide to date for the current employer where as i am still working with the same company and in case i need to provide the date what date it should be??

Please advise,


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Hi,
> I am uploading my documents for assessment and have a confusion while uploading reference letters and statutory declaration.
> 
> The form asks to provide employement details as
> ...


Well, I have put the month and year on the day I submitted ACS. There is no other way to denote till date. If you file this month, put July 2013 as the end date. ACS considers only till the month when ACS was applied. Else there is no way they can pin down on an end date.

Satish


----------



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback.. I will be completing 8 yrs of IT experience in july.. So is it advisable to wait till july and then file for assessment as in case they didnt deduct any yrs of exp from my total exp i will be getting benefits for 8 yrs and in case they deduct 2 yrs i will be in bracket of > 5 yrs and < 8 yrs 

Reason. Am saying this is becouse they are deducting 2 or 4 or 6 yrs from total exp based on education and code applied for and being a b.tech in IT i assume they will be deudcting atleast 2 urs frm my total exp to make it equivallent to aus education...
In thAt case appying even now doesnt make any diff as even if they deduct 2 yrs i ail still be between 5 and 8 yrs bracket but luckily if they didnt deduct the. I will short of just 1 month to claim benefit of >= 8 yrs exp ..


----------



## frodo12 (Jan 5, 2013)

anujmalhotra262 said:


> Thanks for the feedback.. I will be completing 8 yrs of IT experience in july.. So is it advisable to wait till july and then file for assessment as in case they didnt deduct any yrs of exp from my total exp i will be getting benefits for 8 yrs and in case they deduct 2 yrs i will be in bracket of > 5 yrs and < 8 yrs
> 
> Reason. Am saying this is becouse they are deducting 2 or 4 or 6 yrs from total exp based on education and code applied for and being a b.tech in IT i assume they will be deudcting atleast 2 urs frm my total exp to make it equivallent to aus education...
> In thAt case appying even now doesnt make any diff as even if they deduct 2 yrs i ail still be between 5 and 8 yrs bracket but luckily if they didnt deduct the. I will short of just 1 month to claim benefit of >= 8 yrs exp ..


Going by the recent ACS employment eligibility changes, and experiences shared by others in this forum, ACS in all probability will deduct 2 years. In that case, I think it does not make sense to wait till end of July. As long as you are meeting the cutoff 60 points, it does not matter whether you claim 5 points more or less. Moreover, with all occupational ceilings being reset in July, you won't have to worry about that either.


----------



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

At current moment, If ACS deducts only 2 Yrs from my total experience then my current situation will be as follows:

Age: 30
Education: 15 (B.Tech in IT)
Work Exp: 10 ( It will be 8 yrs in July but even If I apply today and get 2 yrs deducted, then I will be in bracket of >5 & <8)
IELTS - 0 ( R=9,L=7.5,W=6.5,S=7 due to unexpected score in Writing)
Spouse: 5

Total: 60

So, I am at border line and no ways I will be able to score extra 5 for Experience on completing 8 yrs as at least 2 yrs will be deducted from my total experience of 7.11 Months.

Please suggest


----------



## frodo12 (Jan 5, 2013)

anujmalhotra262 said:


> At current moment, If ACS deducts only 2 Yrs from my total experience then my current situation will be as follows:
> 
> Age: 30
> Education: 15 (B.Tech in IT)
> ...


Since you meet the minimum cutoff, go ahead with your ACS assessment.


----------

